# Finley being courted by S.A.



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Spurs have limited money to offer Finley, but it's a very real possibility he'll wind up in S.A.

Miami and Phoenix are the frontrunners with S.A. and Detroit are believed to be the other options, while Denver is Fin's last resort.

S.A. offers the most legit shot at the title, especially with him on the team. 

Is there enough room for him with the Spurs?


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

NO question he could fit here. He shoots like 40% from outside the arc and has been shooting a high percentage. Imagine what kind of looks he'd get with the attention that Duncan draws. And he could also fit into that backup SF spot we need.

He probably wouldn't start here, so Phoenix or Denver might be where he gets the most playing time. Miami and San Antonio, however, offer the best chance at the ring.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

To me, it's not even an issue if we want him or not, it's an issue of if he wants to play here. Michael Finley would be an upgrade over Devin Brown, and he'd add experience, shooting, and good clutch play to the squad. Plus, he wouldn't play huge minutes anyway, so playing him 20-25 minutes a night wouldn't hurt anything.


However, Miami and Detroit have their full MLE to offer Finley. We have about half of it to offer I believe. Along with that, I'm sure Finley is aware of how the minutes are distributed on the Spurs, so I think he'd be a lot more interested in playing for a squad like Miami or Phoenix who could offer him much closer to starter's minutes than we can.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs fans actually put no?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd love him on the team. It wouldn't be ideal financially speaking, but from a basketball perpective, it would definitley improve our team by giving us a little bit more outside shooting and scoring.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No, let Miami have him!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> No, let Miami have him!!


How great would that team chemistry be. There is ONLY one ball on the court in games and if Finley, Wade, Walker, and Shaq are teammates there aren't going to be enough touches for all of them. I think yall are better off without Finley.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> How great would that team chemistry be. There is ONLY one ball on the court in games and if Finley, Wade, Walker, and Shaq are teammates there aren't going to be enough touches for all of them. I think yall are better off without Finley.


and willams plus posey


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't be suprised if Cuban pays Finley to stay out of the West. Just my two cents.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

kamego said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if Cuban pays Finley to stay out of the West. Just my two cents.


Thats what the word is going around the net


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> Thats what the word is going around the net


Yeah thats what I have been reading. It makes sense in my mind and sounds very like Cuban.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Is that even legal? I would think the NBA rules and regulations wouldn't allow such a thing.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

texan said:


> Is that even legal? I would think the NBA rules and regulations wouldn't allow such a thing.


Finley's contract calls for him to be paid something like 5 million per year of what he's owed as many years as it takes to pay it off. Rumor has it Cuban offered to pay it off in the amount of time it really would have taken if he wasn't cut if he agrees to stay out of the West. So the rumor just says Finley will come to an agreement with Cuban that pays him quick but cuts the west out of his choices.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...eastern_conference_finals_rematch_for_finley/ Well, it looks like Fin may not be a Spur next year. He'll ethier be in the Motor City or South Beach next season


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...eastern_conference_finals_rematch_for_finley/ Well, it looks like Fin may not be a Spur next year. He'll ethier be in the Motor City or South Beach next season



I thought it was interesting that the article said that Detroit can offer him more minutes while playing for a championship. Last I checked Tayshaun Prince and Richard Hamilton played pretty big minutes, and Finley isn't better than either one of them.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i guess cuban told him only the east cause the suns and the spurs are out of the mix


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I thought it was interesting that the article said that Detroit can offer him more minutes while playing for a championship. Last I checked Tayshaun Prince and Richard Hamilton played pretty big minutes, and Finley isn't better than either one of them.


:dead: That's because we have noone to replace them. Arroyo is a PG and Hunter has no offense and is too short. And Delfino sure as hell isn't going to replace Prince. Finley is what we need, so we CAN give minutes to a bench that is desperately short in backup SG/SFs. 

I know Rip is athletic but even if tires come late playoff time and Prince's performance starts lacking even before the playoffs start.


----------



## loveforthegame (Jul 2, 2005)

According to this article Finley and his agent have talked with Minnesota. It wouldn't make much sense if he's made a deal with Cuban about only signing with an east coast team. Personally, I don't think Ric Bucher knows what he's talking about. I think Marc Stein would report on it first anyhow. I know Cuban could (before he was waived) alter how he pays him out but bribing Finley to go east would probably be frowned on by the league.

Phoenix has set up an email account on the official site so the fans can help recruit him. Not that it's much but would they go through the effort if he's only allowed to sign in the east? 

I'm a big Finley fan and would love to see him end up in SA or Detroit.

*Wolves, Wilkins agree on offer
Team also interested in free agent Finley*

BY RICK ALONZO
Pioneer Press

The Timberwolves signed Seattle SuperSonics restricted free agent Damien Wilkins to a five-year, $15 million offer sheet Thursday.

Meanwhile, Wolves owner Glen Taylor confirmed that the team has an interest in free-agent shooting guard Michael Finley.

The question remains whether Minnesota would have the ability to add both players. The Wolves have about $3 million left of their midlevel salary cap exception, but that money could be tied up in the offer to Wilkins. Wilkins holds an option on the fifth year of the deal with Minnesota.

The Sonics can retain Wilkins, a 6-foot-6 forward, by matching the offer within seven days.

Wilkins' agent, Mark Bartelstein, said he was unsure whether Seattle would match the Wolves' offer.

"They've got a lot of perimeter players with Rashard Lewis and (Vladimir) Radmanovic and Ray Allen," Bartelstein said of the Sonics. "We think Minnesota is a great opportunity to come in a contribute right away."

Wilkins boosted his profile by averaging 7.8 points and 3.2 rebounds in last season's Western Conference semifinals against San Antonio.

*Finley's agent, Henry Thomas, has talked with Wolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale about Finley's interest in Minnesota. Finley has also talked to all-star Kevin Garnett. General manager Jim Stack is involved, too.

"There are a lot of teams interested in Michael," Taylor said. "There are four or five teams Michael would consider. We're one of them. I wouldn't say for sure we're on the top of the list. I don't know that. I think what they're saying at this point is, 'We haven't made a decision, but you're one of the clubs we would consider.' "*

Dallas tried to trade Finley before Monday night's amnesty provision deadline. The Mavericks settled on cutting Finley to save $51 million in luxury taxes over the next three years.

Taylor said Finley is not in a hurry to pick a new team. For Finley to play for Minnesota, he would have to accept less money than he could get from Miami or Detroit. Those clubs can offer their full $5 million midlevel exception.

The Wolves plan to add one or two more free agents in the coming weeks.

Other prospective Minnesota additions include guard Ronald Murray and forward Reggie Evans, who both played for Seattle last season. Memphis point guard Earl Watson is another possibility. The Wolves have only one true center under contract, so Milwaukee free agent Calvin Booth could be a low-budget target.

Still, the possibility of luring Finley remains enticing.

"If it gets really serious, I would get involved," Taylor said. "Both his agent and Michael say they need a little time. It isn't something that's going to happen in the next couple days.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The decision on Dale Davis should happen today. Davis is deciding between Seattle and Detroit. Detroit falls out of the picture if Michael Finley goes to Detroit, but *the word around the league is that Finley to Miami is a done deal.*

Posted on the Heat forum and reported by Hoopshype


----------

